# APN backup for ICS



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

Is there any app to make apn's backups for ICS? All the ones that use to work for gingerbread dont work for ICS.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## untruestory (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been looking for the same thing with no luck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

It is a real PITB having to enter your apn's manually every time you change or update the rom in ICS.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------

